# Richtige Subwoofer Position?



## »EraZeR« (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich bin seit Weinachten stolzer Besitzer des Teufel Concept E Magnum Power Edition und nach Startschwierigkeiten echt von dem Klangunterschied im Vergleich zu meinem alten System (Logitech X-530) beeindruckt. Ich wollte allerdings mal wissen, wo man den Bass denn am besten hinstellen sollte? Der Subwoofer ist ja "Downfire" und er steht immoment links unter meinem Schreibtisch (Foto im Anhang, schon 2 Wochen her, aber steht immernoch so). Hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar hilfreiche Tipps geben, bin dankbar für jede Hilfe!

MFG Nimbel


----------



## nfsgame (23. Januar 2009)

Er steht so gut, nur sollte er ein wenig mehr abstand zum PC-Gehäuse bekommen. Sonst könnte es sein das du bald nicht mehr viel spaß an deiner HDD hast.


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (23. Januar 2009)

Steht genau richtig meiner Meinung nach, bei mir steht der Teufel auch unterm Schreibtisch, so dass die Hosenbeine flattern . Geniales Soundsystem BTW.


----------



## meymic6 (23. Januar 2009)

Wie schon gesagt nicht zu nah an die hdds und meine kreditkarte würde ich auch nicht unbedingt drauf lagern... 
Prinzipiell ist es fast egal wo du den Bass hinstellst.
Ist vom menschlichen Gehör imho sowieso nicht zu orten und somit für's ohr überall.
Anders siehts bei Hochtönern aus, wo eine günstige Position den kompletten Klang einer Anlage verändern kann...


----------



## 1821984 (23. Januar 2009)

Must mal Musik anmachen (Basslastig) und dich hinstellen. Bischen im raum umher gehen und hören, wo es am besten klingt. Dannach stellst du den Sub um. Meiner meinung nach hört es sich besser an, wenn der Sub ca. 2-3 Meter vom Schreibtisch weg steht. Wichtig ist auch, dass er frei steht und nicht von Sachen zugestellt ist.


----------



## rebel4life (23. Januar 2009)

Der Festplatte passiert da rein gar nichts. Oder hast du schon mal versucht ein Gegenstand zu magnetisieren, welcher komplett von einem Eisen-/Stahlgehäuse umgeben ist?

Du solltest den Subwoofer wie alle Lautsprecher möglichst weit weg von der Wand stellen, ansonsten könnte es passieren dass dieser das Dröhnen anfängt.


----------



## Mexxim (23. Januar 2009)

aber von der extremen vibration die der Bass macht kann die HDD schon beeinflusst werden, oder?


----------



## JOJO (23. Januar 2009)

Mein SUB von Teufel steht genau so. Also alles bestens!


----------



## »EraZeR« (23. Januar 2009)

Gut, dann werde ich morgen mal den Test mit der Musik machen und den Subwoofer versuchen "freier" zu machen.


----------

